# SOPA Blackout protest have started



## Jetster (Jan 18, 2012)

Wiki and other websites shut down to protest SOPA and PIPA 

https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2012/...t-wide-protests-against-blacklist-legislation

http://www.theverge.com/2012/1/18/2715300/sopa-blackout-wikipedia-reddit-mozilla-google-protest

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Main_Page

http://xbmc.org/


----------



## Widjaja (Jan 18, 2012)

http://elderscrolls.wikia.com/wiki/The_Elder_Scrolls_Wiki

http://www.universetoday.com/

I appears this is quite a big deal all over the internet.


----------



## enaher (Jan 18, 2012)

Nice... stick it to da man... SOPA/PIPA


----------



## mediasorcerer (Jan 18, 2012)

Now all they need to do is shut down facebook haha! forever lol.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 18, 2012)

http://www.funnyordie.com/slideshow...ivities-for-the-sopa-internet-blackout#slide1


http://www.webhostingbuzz.com/


----------



## Widjaja (Jan 18, 2012)

mediasorcerer said:


> Now all they need to do is shut down facebook haha! forever lol.



Ha ha there would be such a huge uproar and would be one thing which I would be happy for SOPA to target for some random reason.


----------



## freakshow (Jan 18, 2012)

www.craigslist.org


----------



## Jetster (Jan 18, 2012)

I like how Wiki has a list of your Senators and Reps to e-mail or call


----------



## Wyverex (Jan 18, 2012)

OSnews is blacking out too:
http://www.osnews.com/


----------



## ViperXTR (Jan 18, 2012)

Facebook joining this or not? i could only imagine what happens when it blacks out too lol


----------



## HammerON (Jan 18, 2012)

Have a "say" in this matter TPU'ers!!!


----------



## bostonbuddy (Jan 18, 2012)

google isn't shutting down but the doodle is a black censor bar


----------



## v12dock (Jan 18, 2012)

Aaron Schock isn't letting me down


----------



## Jetster (Jan 18, 2012)

Check this one out   

http://theoatmeal.com/sopa


----------



## Wyverex (Jan 18, 2012)

Jetster said:


> Check this one out
> 
> http://theoatmeal.com/sopa


Made me laugh, thanks


----------



## Recus (Jan 18, 2012)

Jetster said:


> Check this one out
> 
> http://theoatmeal.com/sopa



If SOPA will fail on piracy they will hunt down zoophilians.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jan 18, 2012)

I feel useless here in the UK not being able to do anything about it. I wish I could help folks!


----------



## _JP_ (Jan 18, 2012)

*Can't tell if irony or hypocrisy...*

Now here's something I didn't know. The ESA (the guys that make E3 happen) supports SOPA/PIPA.
The Extra Credits crew made a video showing their position on that.


----------



## theubersmurf (Jan 18, 2012)

There should be something pinned on the homepage. google.com has their logo blacked out, and Destructoid is down. We should black out the TPU logo or something. Somehow I doubt there's anyone here in favor of SOPA or PIPA.


----------



## Widjaja (Jan 18, 2012)

Jetster said:


> Check this one out
> 
> http://theoatmeal.com/sopa



Ha ha ha I needed a laugh.


----------



## NinjaCool (Jan 18, 2012)

SOPA, PIPA and similar are bad bills and threatens our core freedoms on the net!


----------



## Peter1986C (Jan 18, 2012)

Minecraft screenshot:


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jan 18, 2012)

Wait what please give link on this and info besides it passed ....Boy looks like Wizz will be getting his pron the old fashioned way...Going to the store......


PS
 where is the post that said it passed???


I agree we TPU should blackout too.Maybe NO E3 babes this year


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 18, 2012)

Looks like he removed his post. Because it hasnt passed as of yet. watching Cspan as we speak


----------



## Jetster (Jan 18, 2012)

No E3 Babes!!!!!  O wait   lol


----------



## NinkobEi (Jan 18, 2012)

no http://www.thechive.com
noooo!


----------



## Widjaja (Jan 18, 2012)

The link which was posted may have been referring to a youtube clip which is called SOPA Passed which was released on Dec 15 2011.

The bill has not passed yet.


----------



## Lost Hatter (Jan 18, 2012)

ya my bad.. i jumped the gun. one of my friends posted that on his FB account. i didnt see the date until it was too late. hence the post deletion.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 18, 2012)

PHP.net is blacked out too:


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Jan 18, 2012)

humblebundle.com has blackedout too


----------



## _JP_ (Jan 18, 2012)

Right, so I've updated my reply with links, including a link to the news release where the CEO of the ESA states his support for the bill. It's the usual "I believe this will will stop piracy and IP theft yadda, yadda, yadda...". Bull crap, but whatever.
The video, however is being spread trough gaming forums and upsetting a number people. Small number, by what I've seen so far, yet I hope this will escalate. I think it might just make a small, but still meaningful difference. I mean, E3 is still going to happen, with all the AAAs showing their stuff, but this time fewer people might attend the show.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 18, 2012)

bluesnews.com is down as well. Techpowerup! should support this as well. Come on W1zz put something on the front page or something.  Let's fight it!


----------



## moonlord (Jan 18, 2012)

www.wired.com has blackedout


----------



## Radical_Edward (Jan 18, 2012)

Even Craigslist is doing it too.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 18, 2012)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I feel useless here in the UK not being able to do anything about it. I wish I could help folks!



your not useless look up ACTA it would be a big help if others focused on that while we are focusing on this.

http://www.laquadrature.net/wiki/How_to_act_against_ACTA


----------



## sno.lcn (Jan 18, 2012)

Gizmodo has a small list of blocked sites up as well http://gizmodo.com/5877122/this-is-what-an-internet-protest-looks-like/gallery/1


----------



## _JP_ (Jan 18, 2012)

Rock, Paper, Shotgun is protesting as well.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 18, 2012)

mozilla went dark at 8

ars technica is also dark


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 18, 2012)

imgur is down too!


----------



## trickson (Jan 18, 2012)

I think they should all boycott these fucked up bills . Why is it the US government is getting involved with the internet trying to police every thing ! What we as Americans need to do is send these fuckers A CLEAR message NOW ! We are sick of your infringement on OUR RIGHTS ! The time is NOW ! I hope that more and more Large web sites EVEN FACE BOOK Join in on this ! It would send a clear message to them suite dummies in Washington DC to keep there hands off the Internet And our Constitution !


----------



## _JP_ (Jan 18, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> ars technica is also dark


Yeah, went there this morning and it was already dark.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 18, 2012)

_JP_ said:


> Yeah, went there this morning and it was already dark.



ya they went down at midnight when i checked.


----------



## magibeg (Jan 18, 2012)

Too bad twitter or facebook didn't join in on this. I think that would have made a huge difference.


----------



## trickson (Jan 18, 2012)

magibeg said:


> Too bad twitter or facebook didn't join in on this. I think that would have made a huge difference.



I agree . If they would do this it would have a HUGE impact on all this crap.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 18, 2012)

Sounds like Chris Dodd is behind both bills.  He left the Senate to be a spokesman/lobbyist for the MPAA.  He won't give up...until he's unable (aka, dead or very ill).  This fight is going to go on for probably 20 years.  The sad truth is he'll eventually win.  PIPA has 40 sponsors (40% of the legislation).  You can bet it will eventually get tacked on to some other bill (like debt ceiling) and internet censorship will beginning.

The only way I can think to stop it is an amendment passed by the states explicitly applying Freedom of Speech to the Internet.


----------



## Morgoth (Jan 18, 2012)

invision games the mod community is one strike to now


----------



## erocker (Jan 18, 2012)

Yes, SOPA needs to die. While many Americans sit in their prison cell (due to too many not giving a shit about the NDAA) we'll have uncensored internet. YAY! While I'm totally against SOPA and PIPA, I find it sickening that Americans didn't really seem to care if the government can just arrest and detain you for no reason, yet we be shuttin' down the internet to protest this. Super awesome job America.


----------



## Delta6326 (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## amd/atifiend (Jan 18, 2012)

i agree. if google truly shutdown and facebook shutdown. there would definately be raised awareness also if ebay/amazon shut down too.


----------



## NinkobEi (Jan 18, 2012)

erocker said:


> Yes, SOPA needs to die. While many Americans sit in their prison cell (due to too many not giving a shit about the NDAA) we'll have uncensored internet. YAY! While I'm totally against SOPA and PIPA, I find it sickening that Americans didn't really seem to care if the government can just arrest and detain you for no reason, yet we be shuttin' down the internet to protest this. Super awesome job America.



Damn right. Take my neighbor to jail he throws crap in my yard anyway. But take away my pirated movies and there will be hell to pay


----------



## Recus (Jan 18, 2012)

bakabt is down. No anime for me today. : (


----------



## sno.lcn (Jan 18, 2012)

Add http://videosift.com to this list.

http://fmitracks.com/ is participating as well (somewhat)


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 18, 2012)

xda-developers is down as well.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Jan 18, 2012)

magibeg said:


> Too bad twitter or facebook didn't join in on this. I think that would have made a huge difference.



You are absolutely right. If they had gone black, people would actually find out about the bill and do something about it. Too many Americans remain uninformed of the bill, which is a sad reality.


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Jan 18, 2012)

I say STOP ALL EMAIL SERVERS AND RELAYS for 24hrs. After all, we don't know if they might have a word, phrase or link to something copyrighted!  Stop email esp. to .gvt organisations ;-) That will get the message across...


----------



## Widjaja (Jan 18, 2012)

Still waiting for Facebook to participate 
Young people in crisis because the US government may away their ego over-inflater.

The thing I worry about most with this act is the potential hate towards not just the US government but what people from other Countries could potentially want to do towards the US as a whole.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 18, 2012)

http://www.razerzone.com/sopa

lold


----------



## happita (Jan 18, 2012)

NinkobEi said:


> Damn right. Take my neighbor to jail he throws crap in my yard anyway. But take away my pirated movies and there will be hell to pay



I do not condone piracy in any form, but I also do not support SOPA/PIPA. You are part of the reason that has pushed these crooked ass politicians to take action against not only piracy, but now they feel they need to police the entire internet. Good job.


----------



## Crx15 (Jan 18, 2012)

*1*

It does seem that There is a very elevated awareness compared to yesterday. Regardless of how the blackouts where done they seem to of done the job


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 18, 2012)

Saddly I've received two calls today from people that thought they had some kind of virus because several sites they go to weren't working right, but others worked fine. The ones that didn't work displayed some kind of "weird message" instead of the correct website...:shadedshu

Neither bothered to actually read the message.


----------



## _JP_ (Jan 18, 2012)

There's a certain word to describe that kind of person....
what is it...

uhh...











...ah yes!

ig·no·ra·mus


----------



## DannibusX (Jan 18, 2012)

SOPA and PIPA are very bad things, but where was the outrage when the NDAA was signed into law allowing the government to detain American citizens without due process?  I'm a little more worried about that.


----------



## niko084 (Jan 18, 2012)

www.fark.com you need to watch the video.
http://www.asofterworld.com/

I did enjoy theoatmeal greatly.


----------



## _JP_ (Jan 18, 2012)

erocker said:


> Yes, SOPA needs to die. While many Americans sit in their prison cell (due to too many not giving a shit about the NDAA) we'll have uncensored internet. YAY! While I'm totally against SOPA and PIPA, I find it sickening that Americans didn't really seem to care if the government can just arrest and detain you for no reason, yet we be shuttin' down the internet to protest this. Super awesome job America.





DannibusX said:


> SOPA and PIPA are very bad things, but where was the outrage when the NDAA was signed into law allowing the government to detain American citizens without due process?  I'm a little more worried about that.


Well, take it form a foreigner's point of view.
I've been hearing all this fuss about SOPA/PIPA since it's incarnation. I only heard something about the NDAA after it was signed by President Obama (*). Somebody made a better job making sure the masses were kept without knowledge about the law and, by extension, incapable of doing anything to prevent it from being signed.
And yes, I do visit various sources of world-wide news regularly.

EDIT: (*) In fact, that was exactly what I heard. That it was signed by President Obama. Nothing more, nothing less.Only on the day after did I found some additional information about what it was and what it could do to American citizens. It's pretty fu***d-up, I have to agree.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 18, 2012)

I find this even funnier cause SOPA in greek is what you say to someone to tell them to SHUT UP!
Spelled just like that.


----------



## NinkobEi (Jan 18, 2012)

In spanish its half of a delightful desert. Sopapilla


----------



## qubit (Jan 19, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> Saddly I've received two calls today from people that thought they had some kind of virus because several sites they go to weren't working right, but others worked fine. The ones that didn't work displayed some kind of "weird message" instead of the correct website...:shadedshu
> 
> Neither bothered to actually read the message.



Hey, yeah. This sounds like the kind of retarded user I come across at work all the time. :shadedshu You wonder how these people get through life. Some of them are eligible for the Darwin Awards, I swear.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jan 19, 2012)

http://www.reddit.com/ is also down to protest SOPA/PIPA


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## ViperXTR (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 19, 2012)

I guess we better start (R), TM, and (C) all are comments. TM


----------



## trickson (Jan 19, 2012)

Yep even though some web sites have gone offline most are still up . The ones that could have made a huge impact are sitting idly by . Face book and ebay and Youtube could have turned the tide but they are just going to go with the flow and let the chips fall where they may . Well so much for our rights people of America wake up ! How much more will you let them take before you say enough is enough ? Tm


----------



## ViperXTR (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## Iceni (Jan 19, 2012)

It was a forgone conclusion that at some point the governments would want to police the internet.

At the start of the 20th century just after the 1st world war, governments started to loose control of information. This was due to communications devices becoming cheap to use and global travel becoming affordable. In order to police information they let advertising take hold in a big way. 

The mechanics are simple, If you publish unembellished hard fact then you have a harder paper to read. Added to that advertisers can in effect boycott your paper. This reduces your publications availability, and is the ultimate downfall of free information. 

The papers that got a boost from advertising published trash, or politically minded news with a bias, Favouring consumerism, and the new capitalism that we live in today.


Look at the TV industry, the "filler" is actually the content your watching. The "content" is the advertising. The more people want to watch your programs the more the channel gets to charge for the advertising. You put on a program about hard fact, your ratings drop to a smaller audience, You show mindless violence and the odd splash of a nice ass your ratings and advertising rates go up. 


Now back to the SOPA debate. 

The businesses that drive advertising, Forcefully in most cases, And the revenue that generates is been lost to a free internet. You think the government want to control content your only half right, They actually want to get an audience, something they can sell. And with that they bring business back on board. 

The main drive is and always will be the money in your wallet. They don't want you to have it. Spend it you need these items. A free internet lets you see what's real, Cut the crap from advertising, and learn about things for free that you would otherwise have to pay to train up in. *As a free internet user you are unmarketable, And with that you gain power.*

Who wants to place a bet with me that if this does happen and you guys get an automated censor, that the page it links off to will have advertising, lots of it, High in value, and very very profitable.


----------



## trickson (Jan 19, 2012)

One thing is for sure this passes this site and many others will be shut down . I really think that if this passes TPU will no longer be here . The government has NO RIGHT to do this and it will fail ! Even if past it will have to be repealed . The very essence of the American constitution is at hand ! Time to stand up for it NOW ! Americans are seeing rights being taken away every day , Every day we watch as the Government ( The People we elect to up hold the constitution ) take away rights little by little they are taken away ! Americans must take a stand , We have to draw a line in the sand and say this is it NO MORE ! People please wake up do not let them take the internet and transform it into a Government controlled bureaucracy ! TM


----------



## DannibusX (Jan 19, 2012)

_JP_ said:


> Well, take it form a foreigner's point of view.
> I've been hearing all this fuss about SOPA/PIPA since it's incarnation. I only heard something about the NDAA after it was signed by President Obama (*). Somebody made a better job making sure the masses were kept without knowledge about the law and, by extension, incapable of doing anything to prevent it from being signed.
> And yes, I do visit various sources of world-wide news regularly.
> 
> EDIT: (*) In fact, that was exactly what I heard. That it was signed by President Obama. Nothing more, nothing less.Only on the day after did I found some additional information about what it was and what it could do to American citizens. It's pretty fu***d-up, I have to agree.



I'd link you to the Wikipedia page for that, but I can't right now


----------



## KainXS (Jan 19, 2012)

trickson said:


> One thing is for sure this passes this site and many others will be shut down . I really think that if this passes TPU will no longer be here . The government has NO RIGHT to do this and it will fail ! Even if past it will have to be repealed . The very essence of the American constitution is at hand ! Time to stand up for it NOW ! Americans are seeing rights being taken away every day , Every day we watch as the Government ( The People we elect to up hold the constitution ) take away rights little by little they are taken away ! Americans must take a stand , We have to draw a line in the sand and say this is it NO MORE ! People please wake up do not let them take the internet and transform it into a Government controlled bureaucracy ! TM



Will TPU have problems, maybe, I don't know, I know of a few articles on here that some can probably try to make a "request" against.(looks at creative)

The real problem with this bill is that it expands so far beyond just piracy, and there are so many loopholes and clauses in it, its ridiculous really, theres even a clause that says if you tells someone how to bypass the block you can be shut down or go to jail for that, that itself is against the constitution.

I don't know what to say we as American's are sitting back and most of the populace of our country dosen't care because they don't know the hard facts because the media dosen't want them to know and most don't care about a pop up on a site, our freedoms are taken away 1 by 1 as you said but the problem is most don't care. All this while our country is pushing other countries to get the same kind of "freedom" we have in the end:shadedshu

As Abraham Lincoln said


> “At what point shall we expect the approach of danger? By what means shall we fortify against it? Shall we expect some transatlantic military giant, to step the Ocean, and crush us at a blow? Never! All the armies of Europe, Asia and Africa combined, with all the treasure of the earth (our own excepted) in their military chest; with a Bonaparte for a commander, could not by force, take a drink from the Ohio, or make a track on the Blue Ridge, in a trial of a thousand years. At what point, then, is the approach of danger to be expected? I answer, if it ever reach us it must spring up amongst us. It cannot come from abroad. If destruction be our lot, we must ourselves be its author and finisher. As a nation of freemen, we must live through all time, or die by suicide.”


we are slowly but surely injecting the poison.


----------



## 1freedude (Jan 19, 2012)

The NDAA is fine and dandy, except for the part about military rule of law.  Thankfully an amendment is already in the works.

Its shit like this and NDAA that sometimes makes me regret serving in the military.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 19, 2012)

Just got done watching Dead Poets Society and it got me thinking about this. 

We are the kids standing on the desk by the end of the movie.


----------



## KainXS (Jan 19, 2012)

and in comes anonymous and their crap hacking the department of justice,mpaa, riaa, and the us copyright sites for shutting down megaupload and the sopa bs

their move is only going to give the bill more support.

now they sit on twitter talking crap
https://twitter.com/#!/anondaily/status/160120306265100289

http://gizmodo.com/5877679/anonymous-kills-department-of-justice-site-in-megaupload-revenge-strike


----------



## johnspack (Jan 20, 2012)

This sopa crap must be killed.  I was getting nailed by sopa scanners before when just firing up utorrent for a legal download.  Now,  I'm starting to get nailed when I fire up my WW1 flight sim,  which uses some upd ports.  I've invested almost $150 into my sim,  so it certainly isn't pirated.  It's just because I accessed udp ports to run it,  and now I get scanned?




That is partial log from peerblock,  and I have huge lists of scanners on me when I am completely legal dling.  I don't like being port pounded by American radicalist we want all the money in the world elitists!


----------



## Mussels (Jan 20, 2012)

ah SOPA, you break my internets and i'll come for you.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 20, 2012)

I don't get it why xbmc?  What's a media center app have to do with piracy?


----------



## Jetster (Jan 20, 2012)

This is not about piracy, Its about censorship. If you posted a funny picture of Britney Spears without her permission on the Crazy Picture thread the Gov could block the whole site.


----------



## johnspack (Jan 20, 2012)

It's also about the scanning and tracking of your personal web habits.  They are recording everything you do.  Unless you know how to block them.  If they want to know what I'm doing,  they can dam well pay me!  And as well,  I don't need the port pounding,  it reduces my bandwidth,  are they going to pay me for that?  I've tested this doing all legal activities,  and I get scanned .  I can't afford the extra bandwidth for their port scans,  and I don't see them refunding me for my loss.  I can start a torrent ect download for a legal linux iso,  and show you the logs of all the ap2p ports scans I get.  Ridiculous,  and intrusive.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 20, 2012)

@Jetster oh I thought the "p" meant piracy it means privacy.  My bad. Still why did that get shut down?!


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Jan 20, 2012)

If this can happen so easily...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-16642369

...then surely SOPA isnt needed. Or are they wanting an even bigger stick with hit-now-ask-questions-later.

I think the RIGHT way for the law to work, is for content/copyright enforcement togo through the courts with evidence and NOT be above the law as it were and be able to cut off without due process.


----------



## ViperXTR (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## micropage7 (Jan 20, 2012)

> we will not support legislation that reduces freedom of expression, increases cybersecurity risk, or undermines the dynamic, innovative global Internet.


http://www.whitehouse.gov/blog/2012/01/14/obama-administration-responds-we-people-petitions-sopa-and-online-piracy


----------



## KainXS (Jan 24, 2012)

in the last month
Megaupload: Dead
Fileserve: under investigation(its subsidisary's filesonic and 
Filesonic: Dead
Filejungle: Dead
UploadStation: Dead
Uploaded: Banned in USA
Filepost Deleting all content(except documents)
Uploading: Deleting all afflicate accounts(therefore dead)
Wupload: Closed afflicate program
Mediafire: Called to testify by FBI in 90 days and will release all files/records(Doomed)
and more. . . . . . .
http://gizmodo.com/5878653/file-sharing-sites-cast-themselves-into-exile-over-megaupload-bust

with Megauploads shut down they have accomplished more than SOPA/PIPA could dream of in terms of stopping filesharing/Piracy.

Even if they close every filehost on the earth(which is impossible) people will still find a way to share just like the good ol days

IRC
Usenet
Torrents/Magnet Files
DC++
Darknets

As a US citizen I am so sorry to all the bullshit our government has put everyone in, i am so sorry:shadedshu


----------



## Widjaja (Jan 24, 2012)

I am kind of worried about the US due to what their government has decided to do.
Some people may take this really seriously as it may affect them directly.

This could cause some people to act out in a way which affects all of the US as a nation.

Even the people who are not involved.


----------



## qubit (Jan 24, 2012)

KainXS said:


> in the last month
> Megaupload: Dead
> Fileserve: under investigation(its subsidisary's filesonic and
> Filesonic: Dead
> ...



It's funny, out of all the file sharing sites on your list, I only know of MegaUpload and Mediafire.

Just look at how innovative new business models are crushed by the corrupt, wealthy old order. :shadedshu However, I doubt that this is the end of it though. It'll just go underground and there will be lots of people using VPNs.


----------



## ViperXTR (Jan 24, 2012)

> Mediafire: Called to testify by FBI in 90 days and will release all files/records(Doomed)



Mediafire, good times, i used it a lot last time when i can't send any larger files in email for school projects 






Its gonna get destroyed by december anyway (damn Mayans were right >.<)


----------



## Widjaja (Jan 24, 2012)

^^ Yeah I have used mediafire a lot too.
I think many people do.

Wonder what's going to happen to Skydrive then.
Will there be people checking up on what people upload and share to people there as well even though there is a limit on file size per upload.


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 24, 2012)

when did qubit turn pink?


----------



## HammerON (Jan 24, 2012)

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=159215


----------



## Drone (Jan 24, 2012)

There will be others. Servers ftps p2ps torrents you name it. I dunno maybe sopa popa or whatever that called will get angry and would love to get its dirty hands on teh interwebz killswitch. I'm not sure whether that thing exists or not but it's possible.


----------

